# Impressive Quality For The Time...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Russian Empire in colour photos

Amazing considering when they were taken B)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Beautiful pictures..... especially considering that he used a separation process, taking three back and white negatives of the subject, each filtered through a coloured filter that passed only one colour and, the black and white emulsions that he was using not being panchromatic, the whole thing should have fallen down at the first fence...

I used to have a Gandolfi with a separation back, that held three sheets of 5x4, each behind a glass filter, and which had to be slid across after each exposure! OK for landscapes and still lifes, but not so easy for portraits! And then producing a print....

I used to use it to make colour separations for screen prints....


----------

